# How to make a hide



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I find that my creatures spend a lot of time living in my home-made coconut hides. I use coconuts because they don't rot in humid environments, can be used underwater with fish and blend in well with dry environments.

Another bonus is that they are very cheep to make. I could spend £3.99 on a single coconut hide in the shops but two hides can be made at home from a single 39p coconut.

The first stage in production is to find a coconut that is a suitable shape. I find the best ones are as circular around the middle as possible but its just down to personal preference. Once you have it home, drill a hole in the end and drain out the milk. Now you need to find a good sharp saw and a clamp or vice. Before cutting, make sure that its it is firmly held in place as they tend to roll around alot. You then need to decide what way you want to cut it. you can either cut it length ways to create a low hide, with a large floor area (first pic) or cut it around the middle for a tall hide with a smaller floor area (second pic). Be warned, coconuts are very tough and it will take a while to cut through!

Now you have two halves, you will need to remove the flesh. This is best done by using a sharp knife and cutting it into four quarters. now you can use a strong, stiff knife to prise each quarter away from the shell. This is lot easier said than done, but once you have the knack you can do it in secconds!

The final stage is to make a door. This is done by cutting two parrallel lines than use a pair or pliers to snap out the middle. This will give a square door like in the first picture. If you want a rounded door like the second picture, use a coping saw and cut it into the desired shape.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

..


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

...


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

those are nice im going to have to make me some of those when i get a lizard


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good looking hides

but im too lazy 
ill go out and buy one


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> good looking hides
> 
> but im too lazy
> ill go out and buy one


 I think it was you I was talking to before about making hides from household items.

I have since found a way of making plastic containers blend into the viv better, coat the tub in PVA glue then dip it into sand. It looks really good


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

j_burf said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > good looking hides
> ...










thats a great way
can also be done with aqauruim deco hides


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Been there...thanks :nod: !


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hmmm, im going to have to make some coconut hides and coconut bra i guess, thanks for telling us how to do this


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, its funny you mention coconut bras. I was making one the other day for a fancy-dress party, its what made me think about making this thread!

**edit** I wouldn't bother making one, they are really ichy!!!


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

yea...i've got atleast one in all of my lizard and frog tanks. except i just do it the lazy way.... a hammer and chisel


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

j_burf said:


> lol, its funny you mention coconut bras. I was making one the other day for a fancy-dress party, its what made me think about making this thread!
> 
> **edit** I wouldn't bother making one, they are really ichy!!!


 well maybe instead of a coconut bra ill make a cocnut nut protector :laugh:

im gonna do this as soon as my grocery store gets some in


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Just get a wallnut shell and chop it in half. Should be a perfect fit for you lu!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

note for removing meat from coconuts...if you drop them into boiling water for about 10 seconds and remove them, the flesh will be very easy to remove...no tough scraping etc...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Good idea!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

whats the matter with all of you...

use legos!!!!!!


----------

